# G0752Z how do I remove the gear shaft ref# 706?



## WobblyHand (Aug 23, 2022)

I need to pull the gear shaft #706 and remove the 27T gear and the 60T plastic gear.  Do I have to remove the spindle pulley assembly to do this?  If so, what is the procedure for re-torquing the spanner nut 37mm ref #24?  The lathe parts list says there are tapered roller bearings.

The keyed bushing is damaged and needs to be replaced.  I also need to do some machining of the parts to enable me to install a timing pulley in place of the 27T cast iron gear for my own ELS.  I have removed the E-clip.  The 27T gear does not want to come off.  The 60T gear seems to hit the pulley C and stops. 

Thanks for any and all insight on this.


----------



## fitterman1 (Aug 23, 2022)

It should come off with your fingers alone.
And you will have to pop your spindle pulley off to get the 60 tooth off.
The stub the gears are riding on unscrews with a spanner.
When you assemble the spindle adjust the bearings with minimal preload. Enough to give a nice surface finish to your work.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 23, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> I need to pull the gear shaft #706 and remove the 27T gear and the 60T plastic gear.  Do I have to remove the spindle pulley assembly to do this?  If so, what is the procedure for re-torquing the spanner nut 37mm ref #24?  The lathe parts list says there are tapered roller bearings.
> 
> The keyed bushing is damaged and needs to be replaced.  I also need to do some machining of the parts to enable me to install a timing pulley in place of the 27T cast iron gear for my own ELS.  I have removed the E-clip.  The 27T gear does not want to come off.  The 60T gear seems to hit the pulley C and stops.
> 
> Thanks for any and all insight on this.


The shaft for the 60t gear is threaded into the housing.  The housing is only 6 -7mm thick but I don't recall what the length of the thread is on the shaft.  It looks like there is about 10mm of clearance until the gear would hit the pulley.  I would remove the 27t gear and try unscrewng the shaft.  You may get lucky.  Otherwise, I would remove the two nuts from the spindle and pull the pulley.  I had adjusted my spindle by tightening the nut until there was a slight increase in drag and then backing off ever so slightly.  You can also check for end play with a test indicator while adjusting.  For a baseline, check to see what it is now.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 23, 2022)

I measured the torque required to rotate the spindle with drive belt removed at 3 oz-in. I have no measurable end play.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 24, 2022)

fitterman1 said:


> It should come off with your fingers alone.
> And you will have to pop your spindle pulley off to get the 60 tooth off.
> The stub the gears are riding on unscrews with a spanner.
> When you assemble the spindle adjust the bearings with minimal preload. Enough to give a nice surface finish to your work.


The 27T gear didn't want to come out yesterday.  I will try gently levering it out with a pair of screwdrivers.  I have a new gear shaft and keyed bushing as spares.

Wasn't sure if there's a way to remove the gear shaft without pulley removal, thanks for confirming that fact.  That's probably why the keyed bushing was never repaired.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 24, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> The shaft for the 60t gear is threaded into the housing.  The housing is only 6 -7mm thick but I don't recall what the length of the thread is on the shaft.  It looks like there is about 10mm of clearance until the gear would hit the pulley.  I would remove the 27t gear and try unscrewng the shaft.  You may get lucky.  Otherwise, I would remove the two nuts from the spindle and pull the pulley.  I had adjusted my spindle by tightening the nut until there was a slight increase in drag and then backing off ever so slightly.  You can also check for end play with a test indicator while adjusting.  For a baseline, check to see what it is now.


The gear shaft threaded section is 14mm long, I have a spare in front of me.  Think that the pulley has to be removed.  Thanks for the ideas.  


Now to see what I have for a spanner wrench.  Pretty sure I have one that fits that nut, if I can find it.  

From a design perspective, it's not good that other parts have to be removed to access this piece.  But that's how it is.  You can see it but can't remove it...  I can sneak the bushing out and get a tiny more clearance for the 60T gear but it doesn't look like it is enough.  Just going to pull the pulley, it's the fastest and easiest way to get it done.  Thanks again.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 24, 2022)

That was easy.  Found the wrench and removed the pulley.  Removed the gear shaft and gears.  Machined a slight recess in the 60T gear for the timing pulley.  Broached the timing pulley and machined it so the E-clip would fit.  Made a 45 degree chamfer so the clip would fit and able to be removed.  Installed it on the lathe.  Picture is before reattaching the spindle pulley.


The spindle nut wasn't all that tight to begin with.  The wrench is so small that it's not possible to over torque the nut.  Cranked it tight and checked the resistance to rotation, it's about what it was before.  I need a bigger spanner wrench to properly tighten it.  I will check for play tomorrow.


----------



## fitterman1 (Aug 24, 2022)

How hard was that?
Have great faith in you.


----------

